# Fairy crosses



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Mar 17, 2013)

I/my father have found a few of them over the years. I was just wondering if anyone south of the mountains have ever found any.


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 17, 2013)

Fairy cross?


----------



## florida boy (Mar 17, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> fairy cross?



x2?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think they are found south of the mountains.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pretty neat - I've only seen them in collections...  

Staurolite = fairy cross for some of the head-scratching folks...


----------



## Sixes (Mar 17, 2013)

I know that some have been found here in Cherokee county. I know where there is a creek that is supposed to have some, but I have never been able to find one, but have seen them from here


----------



## crokseti (Mar 17, 2013)

Found a broke piece today in a rut. CherryLog Ga.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Mar 18, 2013)

This is one of my fairy crosses. Found in Fannin County, Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2013)

ProphesyMounatinHunter said:


> This is one of my fairy crosses. Found in Fannin County, Georgia.


Had to google it. Seems that Fannin county is about the only place you'll likely find them in Ga.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2013)

They're fairly common in parts of western NC.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> They're fairly common in parts of western NC.



-My mama's side of the family was around the Murphy area. In the 70's we would go a searching for the "cross rocks". There was a hillside that had bunch's of them just laying on the ground, with many different sizes and configures of the cross.


----------

